# Series 3 available at costco.com - $699.99



## ScottUrman (Dec 22, 2004)

Item number 149727.


----------



## tivochiguy (Feb 16, 2004)

I didn't think Costco would have it so soon and with a price of $100 off retail. If you compare a best buy purchase with 10% off + warranty compared to Costco at $100 with a "life time" warranty (return it for ANYTHING) it seems like Costco is the way to go.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Weird - just got back from Costco. They just opened yesterday. First one in Louisville. We have about four Sam's Clubs in the area, but this if Costco's first store here.

Didn't see any TiVos on the floor, guess it's an online only deal. Wonder if they charge sales tax from the web site. Any idea on the shipping charge? Do you have to be a member to order from the web site? To return it?


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

Ibtl


----------



## Sy- (Sep 29, 2005)

If I didn't already own one I'd still purchase from TCF store because
$680 + Shipping < $699 + Tax + Shipping

Not to mention that Costco.com's Shipping charges to Hawaii = $53.03 (2nd Day) Can't ship ground because trucks have problems when they hit the ocean.

~Sy


----------



## daperlman (Jan 25, 2002)

what is on the site isn't necessarily in stock at retail locations.... but that is odd 699 there 100 more everywhere else


----------



## bgtimber75 (Jun 2, 2002)

That's very enticing. Still probably $100 or so too rich for my blood.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Plus shipping and handling.

The TC deal is better probably.

Other than the fact that it's (further) lining Bott's pockets.


----------



## bgtimber75 (Jun 2, 2002)

Lifetime warranty though.


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

RickStrobel said:


> Weird - just got back from Costco. They just opened yesterday. First one in Louisville. We have about four Sam's Clubs in the area, but this if Costco's first store here.
> 
> Didn't see any TiVos on the floor, guess it's an online only deal. Wonder if they charge sales tax from the web site. Any idea on the shipping charge? Do you have to be a member to order from the web site? To return it?


Sales tax yes if there is a brick and mortar in your state
Shipping varies by location
You have to be a member to order it
Since you have to be a member to order it yes to return it.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

hookbill said:


> Oh Oh....expect this thread to get closed soon.


Why is that? I know there's a rule that prohibits stock talk, but that relates to attempts to alter share prices.

We're only talking about Costco's new stock of Series 3 units!


----------



## stuartmoore (Oct 25, 2006)

Anyone know if TiVo will do the Lifetime transfer for this unit??


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

stuartmoore said:


> Anyone know if TiVo will do the Lifetime transfer for this unit??


They will. Sticky at the top of this forum.


----------



## stuartmoore (Oct 25, 2006)

OK. I just ordered one. As for the total price (standard shipping and CA tax), let's just say that it's about $ 25 less than the retail.

I think that's ok considering the lifetime warranty and price guarantee.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

I don't think the "lifetime warranty" would work well with lifetime sub. When I returned something last time, I was told that they would issue refund, but not exchange.


----------



## craigslist (Sep 14, 2006)

i dont see anything that is says i has lifetime warranty on it


----------



## craigo (Apr 6, 2004)

ThreeSoFar said:


> They will. Sticky at the top of this forum.


How about you throw us a bone and tell us what sticky to look at. Almost 400 posts between the 2 of them.


----------



## stuartmoore (Oct 25, 2006)

c3 said:


> I don't think the "lifetime warranty" would work well with lifetime sub. When I returned something last time, I was told that they would issue refund, but not exchange.


You might have a good point about that. Would TiVo transfer the lifetime subscription if your old unit is defective and you exchange it for a new one from Costco (say in 2 years or so)?


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

stuartmoore said:


> You might have a good point about that. Would TiVo transfer the lifetime subscription if your old unit is defective and you exchange it for a new one from Costco (say in 2 years or so)?


That is an academic questions. Except for Costco, every other retailer including TiVo.com would not exchange your unit after 30 days. So if you have lifetime you are SOL after 30 days anyhow. Costco makes a world of difference if you don't have lifetime. Say you got it from Costco and a year later TiVo still didn't fix major bugs or your cable company changed to mostly SDV or your hardware just broke - you will get every penny you paid back INCLUDING shipping. Extra few dollars you'll pay for shipping and taxes are well worth it to have unconditional money back guaranty. I have been Costco customer for many years and if any item I need is available from Costco, I always buy it from them. Not to mention that being executive member you get 2% back from Costco plus 2% from AMEX on every purchase. Last year I got almost $1000 in refunds. But the major factor for me is no hustle return and exchange policy. Never re-stocking charge. I NEVER had to call the manager - there hasn't been a single problem that has not been resolved to my satisfaction by the sales clerk. Of course this level of customer service pays back very well for them. Over the years I spent at least low six figures at the Costco stores and on-line.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

craigslist said:


> i dont see anything that is says i has lifetime warranty on it


read the costco warranty. almost all the items they sale are covered under their lifetime warranty policy. maybe a few exceptions like a PC are 6 months i believe


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

samo said:


> Not to mention that being executive member you get 2% back from Costco plus 2% from AMEX on every purchase. Last year I got almost $1000 in refunds.


And I still have last year's Costco rebate check tucked in my wallet, waiting for something fun to spend it on. Hmmm.. this may well be it.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

craigo said:


> How about you throw us a bone and tell us what sticky to look at. Almost 400 posts between the 2 of them.


No. I did my research. Your turn.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

drew2k said:


> Why is that? I know there's a rule that prohibits stock talk, but that relates to attempts to alter share prices.
> 
> We're only talking about Costco's new stock of Series 3 units!


I guess I didn't understand what the rules were in regards to price discussion. I've removed my post and apologize to anyone who may have thought I was trying to start some type of trouble.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

dolcevita said:


> And I still have last year's Costco rebate check tucked in my wallet, waiting for something fun to spend it on. Hmmm.. this may well be it.


I always cash my Amex rebate check. Using it for purchase does not earn additional rebate.


----------



## kmackenz (Aug 22, 2003)

Why would it be any different to return this unit to Costco for a swap in a few years versus and extended warranty? Best Buy for instance will just give you a new unit if they can't fix it in store.....


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

c3 said:


> I always cash my Amex rebate check. Using it for purchase does not earn additional rebate.


I did not know that.

But the Costco one you HAVE to buy stuff with. Maybe that's the one he means.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

kmackenz said:


> Why would it be any different to return this unit to Costco for a swap in a few years versus and extended warranty? Best Buy for instance will just give you a new unit if they can't fix it in store.....


Best Buy is very likely to continue selling TiVo products. Many items at Costco are available only for a short period of time.


----------



## kmackenz (Aug 22, 2003)

I understand that Best Buy would be more likely to have a unit. 

My comment was more on someone (haven't posted enough times to quote anyone yet) stating Tivo wasn't going to transfer a warranty if after so many months or years you were able to swap one at CostCo or via Best Buy. CostCo is really just like getting an extended warranty for free for ever...


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

hoe come they can sell below the MAP overtly?

Is it becasue they are a club?


----------



## stuartmoore (Oct 25, 2006)

kmackenz said:


> I understand that Best Buy would be more likely to have a unit.
> 
> My comment was more on someone (haven't posted enough times to quote anyone yet) stating Tivo wasn't going to transfer a warranty if after so many months or years you were able to swap one at CostCo or via Best Buy. CostCo is really just like getting an extended warranty for free for ever...


That's what I think but I can see the other side too. I know that Costco doesn't always carry things "forever" but they do still carry several different TiVos and have for a couple of years.


----------



## stuartmoore (Oct 25, 2006)

MichaelK said:


> hoe come they can sell below the MAP overtly?
> 
> Is it becasue they are a club?


I believe it's because they buy in such large quantities. I've heard that they buy everything in million dollar quantities. This would be a big incentive for a manufacturer.

I also think (and this is totally unsubstantiated) that Costco doesn't really make much money from their merchandise. Their really profit center is memberships.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

ThreeSoFar said:


> Plus shipping and handling.
> 
> The TC deal is better probably.
> 
> Other than the fact that it's (further) lining Bott's pockets.


IBTL!!!!


----------



## johnd7 (Feb 23, 2002)

Wow, Costco! If nothing else, this eases some fears so now I can at least order and try it out, then if I don't like it, it's an easy, no hassle return.


----------



## stuartmoore (Oct 25, 2006)

Everyone keeps anticipating that this thread will be locked. I'm not the veteran that most of you are but it seems to me that since they began selling the S3 and allow that price discussion it might be a bit hypocritical to lock other threads discussing the same thing.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

MichaelK said:


> hoe come they can sell below the MAP overtly?
> 
> Is it becasue they are a club?


Simple. Look at Costco sign. The name of the store is "Costco wholesale". They are the wholesale distributor for many products. Technically they can not sell to public, so they made it the "club" for members only. Of course prices are not true wholesale prices. Costco typically makes about 17% profit on anything they sell. Mark-up is probably more than that. For example, price for S3 from most distributors who do drop-shipping in quantity of one is just under $600.
Costco gets the price that stocking distributors pay of around $500. As for advertising price under MAP, TiVo is not one of the restricted manufacturers with any of the distributors I'm signed up with (manufacturers like Garmin, Monster cable, etc make you sign the agreement to not advertise below MAP).


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

and they are not covered under the MAP/MSRP because they are not "authorized" resllers/dealers/distributors. 

And that is why they give you their own warranty not from the manufacturer.


----------



## bilbo (Dec 7, 2004)

ThreeSoFar said:


> No. I did my research. Your turn.


sticky
Series3 FAQ - Review - Photos
page 12 (last page currently)
CTRL+F "transfer"


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

bilbo said:


> sticky
> Series3 FAQ - Review - Photos
> page 12 (last page currently)
> CTRL+F "transfer"


I went looking and couldn't find it even with these instructions. Keep in mind the number of pages is different if you have your "posts per page" set differently than the default. Mine is at 50.

In the upper right of every post is a post number. Could you make a note of the post number and put it here please?


----------



## stuartmoore (Oct 25, 2006)

RickStrobel said:


> I went looking and couldn't find it even with these instructions. Keep in mind the number of pages is different if you have your "posts per page" set differently than the default. Mine is at 50.
> 
> In the upper right of every post is a post number. Could you make a note of the post number and put it here please?


Windracer posted:

"I might be smeeking here, but MZ, you might want to update the FAQ to reflect the fact that you no longer need to buy the S3 direct from tivo.com in order to qualify for the VIP Lifetime transfer.

And the current software version is 8.0.1b."

I think that's the post he's talking about.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Official Words on VIP Lifetime Transfer


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

ThreeSoFar said:


> I did not know that.
> 
> But the Costco one you HAVE to buy stuff with. Maybe that's the one he means.


No - while you can't cash it directly, you can buy something small and get the balance as change.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

RickStrobel said:


> In the upper right of every post is a post number. Could you make a note of the post number and put it here please?


348


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

greg_burns said:


> Official Words on VIP Lifetime Transfer


That thread's a real beauty, ain't it? 

So guys, you mean if I were a real dirt bag I could buy the other 3 S3s that I "need" and then return them in a few months to get my original money back? Then I can get 3 more for $500 or whatever?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Well, I suppose you could. But if you made a habit of such things you might lose your Costco membership. They're very good about the policy normally. I returned a Casio digital camera a year later (because I had never managed to get it to take good pictures) and they not only refunded the purchase price, but also the shipping charge.

I think even Costco might look askance at returning three S3 boxes.


----------



## stuartmoore (Oct 25, 2006)

HDTiVo said:


> That thread's a real beauty, ain't it?
> 
> So guys, you mean if I were a real dirt bag I could buy the other 3 S3s that I "need" and then return them in a few months to get my original money back? Then I can get 3 more for $500 or whatever?


If you're talking about buying them at Costco, yes, you could do that. As you mentioned, it takes a certain moral flexibility (to quote John Cusack), but you could definitely do it. If you just wanted the price break, I think you could go back with your receipt and request it. I think they'd rather give you the money back than hassle with the return but I'm not sure.


----------



## cassiusdrow (May 21, 2003)

stuartmoore said:


> If you're talking about buying them at Costco, yes, you could do that. As you mentioned, it takes a certain moral flexibility (to quote John Cusack), but you could definitely do it. If you just wanted the price break, I think you could go back with your receipt and request it. I think they'd rather give you the money back than hassle with the return but I'm not sure.


This is true. My wife bought a Pioneer 810 TiVo for me for Christmas two years ago via the Costco website. Shortly after New Years, they dropped the price by $100. She called and asked them to price match their new price. At first they said they wouldn't do it. She told them that she'd like to return it to them and buy another one at the lower price. They relented and refunded the $100 difference, rather than do the return.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

cassiusdrow said:


> This is true. My wife bought a Pioneer 810 TiVo for me for Christmas two years ago via the Costco website. Shortly after New Years, they dropped the price by $100. She called and asked them to price match their new price. At first they said they wouldn't do it. She told them that she'd like to return it to them and buy another one at the lower price. They relented and refunded the $100 difference, rather than do the return.


It probably varies by the product. On most products Costco just sends returns back to the vendor for the full refund. On these items they are better off to refund your money and let you buy another unit. But of course customer satisfaction is a top priority for Costco, so they most likely will refund a difference to keep you happy.


----------



## TiVoSanDiego (Dec 7, 2003)

The TiVo Series 3 is still advertised on the Costco web site, but when you click on the picture to order your presented with the following message: 

"We're sorry, this product is not available.11179878 Back to search for 'TiVo' "

It looks like they may have run out of whatever stock they had or are no longer offering the Series 3 for sale at this time.


----------



## stuartmoore (Oct 25, 2006)

TiVoSanDiego said:


> The TiVo Series 3 is still advertised on the Costco web site, but when you click on the picture to order your presented with the following message:
> 
> "We're sorry, this product is not available.11179878 Back to search for 'TiVo' "
> 
> It looks like they may have run out of whatever stock they had or are no longer offering the Series 3 for sale at this time.


Well this might throw the lifetime warranty idea out the window... I hope it's that they're just out of stock.

On the bright side, mine shipped. At least I think it's the bright side.


----------



## TiVoSanDiego (Dec 7, 2003)

As of last night, the TiVo Series 3 is no longer listed on the Costco web site. Only the Series 2 is shown.


----------



## hospadam (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, in case anyone else is wondering... 

I got my confirmation e-mail that it was shipped this morning. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

TiVoSanDiego said:


> As of last night, the TiVo Series 3 is no longer listed on the Costco web site. Only the Series 2 is shown.


Well, it's back. Now it's $749 though.


----------



## dstroot (Mar 5, 2004)

$749 now.


----------



## stuartmoore (Oct 25, 2006)

dstroot said:


> $749 now.


I wonder if TiVo shut them down on their price. $749 plus tax and shipping is going to be close to the $799 retail.

I am glad it's back though.


----------



## toddinmd (Dec 8, 2004)

stuartmoore said:


> I wonder if TiVo shut them down on their price. $749 plus tax and shipping is going to be close to the $799 retail.
> 
> I am glad it's back though.


It includes shipping now. I ordered mine on Sunday, and shipping was only 14.95.

It will be here on thursday


----------



## kmackenz (Aug 22, 2003)

Costco is probably getting it through a different supplier now. Would explain the included shipping. I think a lot of that stuff is drop shipped.


----------



## tweekerz (Oct 13, 2002)

BACK IN STOCK 11/1/06 11 AM PST $749.99, shipping included

$811 with tax here in Concord, Ca


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Whew, I'm glad I didn't dilly-dally or order one (and return mine). I decided to keep my discounted Best Buy unit, and it's finally set up and churning away at home, as of 2 hours ago 

Pity on the ($35) price jump, though ... no longer 'easily' the best deal on an S3 (warranty considered).
Think competitors complained to TiVo about the cut-throat pricing?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

kmackenz said:


> Costco is probably getting it through a different supplier now. Would explain the included shipping. I think a lot of that stuff is drop shipped.


wouldn't a place that orders in bulk like COSTCO be getting boxes straight from TiVo like best buy or circuit city do?


----------



## stuartmoore (Oct 25, 2006)

MichaelK said:


> wouldn't a place that orders in bulk like COSTCO be getting boxes straight from TiVo like best buy or circuit city do?


I think they buy everything direct. I bet that either 1) there was a mistake made with the $699 price or 2) TiVo contacted Costco and asked them to raise the price - probably at the request of their "authorized" retailers.


----------



## kmackenz (Aug 22, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> wouldn't a place that orders in bulk like COSTCO be getting boxes straight from TiVo like best buy or circuit city do?


A lot of electronics manufacturers don't sell direct (other then to consumers). They don't want to deal with that logisitical nightmare


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...(Shameless Plug Time...But a savings is a savings.)

You do know you can purchase them right here in the TC Store for 15% off retail and free shipping right? (It's comes out to $120 savings off MSRP thus lower than Costco.) Coupon Code = TCSALE

You can even get the same discount on upgraded TiVo S3 units.

As you were.

Thank you.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

David Bott said:


> Hi...(Shameless Plug Time...But a savings is a savings.)
> 
> You do know you can purchase them right here in the TC Store for 15% off retail and free shipping right? (It's comes out to $120 savings off MSRP thus lower than Costco.) Coupon Code = TCSALE
> 
> ...


Or save $100 and buy the stock TiVO S3 plus an upgraded drive kit and install it yourself. (You can drive a screwdriver, right?--that's all it takes!) That's what I plan on doing.

Thanks, David, for giving us this chance. Sure, you're making a few bucks, and good for you, but you're letting us save, too. :up: :up:


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I totaly forgot about the "Do it yourself" part. Yes, you could buy the S3 and the upgrade kit to do it yourself and save even more. So you are correct.

Thanks


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

ThreeSoFar said:


> I did not know that.
> 
> But the Costco one you HAVE to buy stuff with. Maybe that's the one he means.


I did indeed mean the Costco one, not Amex.

Rather than using the Costco rebate check for mundane purchses, i tend to hand on to them to use towards something fun (new tech toys..)


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Is the new TCDEAL seperate from the prior? I already used up my $150 limit on the first.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

HDTiVo said:


> Is the new TCDEAL seperate from the prior? I already used up my $150 limit on the first.


It must be, considering the coupon to use is TCSALE


----------



## SoCalCraig (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry TCS, but I paid $90 more for the piece of mind. The unlimited return policy was worth the slightly higher price to buy it from CostCo.


----------



## johnd7 (Feb 23, 2002)

ThreeSoFar said:


> Or save $100 and buy the stock TiVO S3 plus an upgraded drive kit and install it yourself. (You can drive a screwdriver, right?--that's all it takes!) That's what I plan on doing.
> 
> Thanks, David, for giving us this chance. Sure, you're making a few bucks, and good for you, but you're letting us save, too. :up: :up:


I don't understand. David mentioned saving $120 off of MSRP ($799 right?) but how would I save $100 off by also buying an upgrade kit? I could not find any upgrade kit and s3 combo that would be $699 even with the coupon.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

johnd7 said:


> I don't understand. David mentioned saving $120 off of MSRP ($799 right?) but how would I save $100 off by also buying an upgrade kit? I could not find any upgrade kit and s3 combo that would be $699 even with the coupon.


If you buy it with the 500G drive inside already, it's $100 more than if you buy the 250G stock drive and the 500G drive separately and do the install yourself.

Plus notice you now have a spare 250G with TiVo installed as a backup.


----------



## SoCalCraig (Oct 30, 2006)

stuartmoore said:


> I think they buy everything direct. I bet that either 1) there was a mistake made with the $699 price or 2) TiVo contacted Costco and asked them to raise the price - probably at the request of their "authorized" retailers.


I think a more realistic reason for the price increase is pure economics 101.  They sold out the 1st batch so quickly that they felt they could get away with selling at a higher price for the next batch.

I bought one at the $699 price. But now my 1st S3 has problems which Tivo admits warrants a return (bad video breakup on certain digital/HD channels on 1 tuner only  ). I will have to buy a replacement at the new $749 price and return the old unit. I called CostCo and asked why I had to pay more for an exchange and they said they would refund the difference after the 1st unit was retuned.


----------



## stuartmoore (Oct 25, 2006)

SoCalCraig said:


> I called CostCo and asked why I had to pay more for an exchange and they said they would refund the difference after the 1st unit was retuned.


I love Costco. :up:


----------



## twoehr (Apr 13, 2004)

The Series 3 is back at Costco with a $100 rebate, so final price $649.99 before tax (S&H still included).

<Edit> You are correct sir! It is a $100 "coupon", not a "rebate".


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Wait - there's no rebate - it's 649 (plus tax) shipped. Last I checked (over the weekend). So now there's a rebate?

Double checked, it's $100 off (not a rebate) - ends today.


----------



## johnd7 (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, I took the plunge now that Costco had them back in stock. I have been waiting to see what the price and any software updates did before the end of the year so that I could use my lifetime transfer. I guess it can't be any worse than the Cox DVR.


----------



## twoehr (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm completely insane. I just bought one. Why am I insane? See Here


----------



## stuartmoore (Oct 25, 2006)

I just had to buy a second S3 to get the discount (they only give price adjustments for 30 days). I'll just return this one with the receipt from the original one.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

TiVoSanDiego said:


> As of last night, the TiVo Series 3 is no longer listed on the Costco web site. Only the Series 2 is shown.


It lists it on the page link mentioned in the first post of the thread. Except the price is $649.


----------



## bkhowson (Aug 11, 2004)

In case anyone was wondering, the deal was a time-limited special (12/9-12/11). It seems this was intended to coax more people to buy HD TV's... of course that's now my next quest, unless the S3 likes outputting to my 36" Toshiba (which can take 480P composite...). That, and I'll have to upgrade my comcast service, unless I can be happy with analog cable + OTA HD. Of course, since the id10t's at verizon decided to jack my phone bill up $5.04, I now have $57 to dedicate to a Comcast triple play...

As you can see, the costco promotion had the desired effect of coaxing me to buy more stuff!


----------



## SoCalCraig (Oct 30, 2006)

The $100 off coupon has now been extended to December 17th.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

SoCalCraig said:


> The $100 off coupon has now been extended to December 17th.


I'm hoping it holds out until December 28. I'm moving cross country just after Christmas and am going to buy the TiVo once I get to the new local (I'm flying so I'm buying lots of stuff and can't afford the weight to buy the TiVo now and take it on the plane with me).


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

pkscout said:


> I'm hoping it holds out until December 28.


It's now good thru 1/2/07. (The web page says 1/2/06, but obviously that's a typo.)


----------



## mstrroissy (Dec 13, 2006)

Aloha,
First time post here, but I had to chime in on this one. I just purchased a Series 2, and promptly returned it when I found a Series three online (Hey once you go HD you just cant go back) and a Lifetime Subscription for Sale. I wish I had Known Costco online had them.... Their return policy is phenomenal, and WORTH EVERY Penny of membership costs. I have recently taken great advantage of it. My wife and I have the same yearning for technology so when our identical cell phones went on the blink after 2 1/2 years we returned them to Costco for a FULL REFUND!!! 250 a phone x2 =500. New phones with contract? $96 x2= $192 total out the door for two new RAZRS.....that's almost $300 profit just for USING the phones for several years. And then my Sony 60"HD projection of several years went hokey and stopped receiving signals on the component video inputs. Loaded the TV up in the truck after 2+ years....full refund for $2000 dollars. Made it easy to convince my wife that The Tivo S3 would look MUCH better on the Samsung 67" 1080p.....and it really does look better...LOL..

Get a membership, buy one from Costco..... IMHO No retailer can touch them and you don't pay anything extra for an extended warranty.


----------



## Flyin_Taco (Dec 5, 2004)

Woo hooo...hd tivo here I come. I took the plunge for the costco deal (couldnt pass up refund policy). I just hope I don't have serious Comcast issues.

Now, what to do with my Humax drt800....


----------

